

Linux founder cancels Israel visit due to pressure by Palestinian groups.  - creativeone
http://www.globes.co.il/serveen/globes/docview.asp?did=1000649786&fid=1725

======
p4bl0
RMS, "Linux founder"? Really?

I know journalists rarely do their job right but this submitted here on Hacker
News? No. And moreover the story has already been covered by earlier submitted
links. I wish I had enough karma to downvote.

~~~
creativeone
Edited.

------
creativeone
He claims the reason is that the Palestinian groups that invited him
threatened to not pay for his visit once they found out he was visiting
Israeli institutions. 1\. It seems very obvious that he would visit Israeli
insitutions on a speaking tour, this should have been known in advance. 2\.
I'm surprised no Israeli has offered up the money for his trip yet.

~~~
sixtofour
If it's on the Palestinian dime I'd say they have the right to put conditions
on that dime. And it's Stallman's right to either accept those conditions or
not go at all.

------
tree_of_item
Linux founder? What is this garbage?

